# Outlook 2003 won't open anymore!!



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

All of a sudden I cannot open Outlook at home. I get an error message saying :
"unable to open your default e-mail folders. Errors have been detected in the file: E:\Documents and settings\Valued customer\local settings\application data\Microsoft\Outlook\outlook.pst . Quit Outlook and all mail enabled applications and use the Inbox repair tool (Scanpst.exe) to diagnos and repair errors in the file. 

when I click okay, Outlook closes. I have tried to fix it the following ways:



1. Opened Word, Access, Power point and in each one clicked Help> Detect and repair office but didnt work 
2. I restored my computer to over a month go  still no good 
3. I put the Office 2003 disk in the CD Rom and clicked to repair- no good 
4. I put the 2003 office disk in and reinstalled over it self- no good 
5. I tried Office 2002 small business disk and just installed Outlook- no good 
6. I clicked run> typed in Scnpst.exe but wouldnt work 
7. I did a search for *.pst and came up empty 
8. I tried an online scan (Microtrend and Panda) and all they found was spyware and no viruses. 
9. I totally uninstalled Microsoft Office and restarted the computer and then re-installed it, still same message
10. I downloaded "scanpst.exe" from the internet but it won't run saying there was a message saying SCANPST32.dll was missing and to re-install the application
11. Found a workaround on line saying to delete the .msnpst file and restart as it would be recreated but can't find the .msnpst file. I have the foilder options set to show hidden files.


Can you think of anything before I disconnect this and take it into the computer shop?


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Have you tried following the instructions at this link?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/287497/

Have you navigated to the path of the PST file in question and checked to see if it exist?

Thanks!

Shane


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Although it is if fairly limited in it's ability to actually repair pst files, did you search the hard drive for SCANPST.EXE? Likely it is not in a directory that is set in the path so won't run that way. 

Start it. Browse to the directory mentioned in the error, and scan that pst file.

Also hopefully, like with any important data, you have backups.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

Pintech: Yes I've tried that link but every search for scanpst.exe comes up empty. As I said, I've downloaded it and it is in my download folder but I can't get it to work.

Bob: As I said in number 11, scanpst won't run because it says I'm missing a .dll

I have two computers hard wired in a network and the other computer Outlook works fine. I've even tried to find the .pst file on the computer which has Outlook working so I could copy it over into the Outlook folder on the computer where it doesn't work, but I can't even fined the .pst file on the good computer.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

For the version of Office you have, it should be in the Program Files / Common Files / System / MSMAPI / 1033 directory

To find the PST file, start Outlook / Right click on Personal Folder / Properties / Advanced button

To configure Outlook to use an existing PST file (as well as put the file where you like so it is easier to remember and back up), see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook_xp.htm#existing_pst


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

Well Bob, 
I'm making progress (I think). I followed your directions to the 1033 folder and found the scanpst application there. I started it and browsed to the E:\documents and settings\valued customer\application data\Microsoft\Outlook\outlook (data file) The application ran and says that it found 26 files and 2007 items, but when I click repair, the program freezes up and In task manager it says "scanpst.exe not responding"


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

Bob I think it worked. I ran scanpst.exe again and this time the repair was completed. I was able to finally open Outlook but may have to call my cable provider with help making the e-mail accounts work again. I get a message about problems with the accounts and password and I'll call them to get it reconfigured but at least, (Thanks to you) I can get Outlook opened.
I do have one question. If the scanpst application was in the 1033 folder, why didn't a search find it?

Thank you very much for you time and help!!!!! Someoone can mark this thread solved!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

How large is the file?


----------



## aypollak (Mar 5, 2008)

Is it possible to reply from additional mailbox in outlook 2003?
i can't


----------

